# Planet janitor custodian of the stars hits the universe.



## Triceratops (Oct 1, 2011)

*Engage Science Fiction Releases First Science Fiction Book, ‘Planet Janitor: Custodian of the Stars’*

BLOW-OUT KINDLE PRICE $1.99!!!

*How will we clean up the Gulf of Mexico oil spill and space junk in the future? Chris Stevenson addresses these problems in his latest novel.*







 




In the imagination department, few active writers can hold their own against Chris Stevenson. His mind goes places that the rest of us reach only in our dreams. I thoroughly enjoy his work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vancouver, BC (Vocus) September 21, 2010 
What if an experienced crew of trained professionals were on-hand to plug the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, and clean up the ocean? In his new science fiction book , "Planet Janitor: Custodian of the Stars ," author Chris Stevenson poses the pertinent question of how we will solve environmental disasters in the future. How would we handle an oil spill in space that threatens to enter our atmosphere? 
Stevenson says that we have other environmental problems that are just too big for current technology to handle. According to NASA, there are 19,000 objects larger than four inches in Earth’s orbit, just waiting to hit a satellite or spacecraft. In fact, the National Academy of Sciences calculated that the International Space Station has a one in five chance of being hit by rogue debris within a ten-year period.
The Aurora Reviews gives Stevenson “The highest praise... You would absolutely buy everything else this author had to offer." And Stevenson delivers in his latest novel “Planet Janitor: Custodian of the Stars,” which explores the possibilities faced by a future clean up crew. Stevenson got the idea for "Planet Janitor" when he “wondered who was going to clean up space junk, or at least reclaim it. How hazardous could or would it be to our future space missions?”
Stevenson has published numerous short stories for magazines like Amazing Stories, and Space and Time, nearly 350 newspaper articles for Sunset Publishing, and several fiction and non-fiction titles, including a collaboration with Ralph Nader. In his 1988 book “Garage Sale Mania,” about reclaiming and refurbishing junkyard parts, Stevenson stressed how important it was to recycle and fix everything before it was discarded. 
"Planet Janitor" will be the lead hardcover for January 2011 from Vancouver’s first and only science fiction press Engage SF , which is distributed by Ingram. With such shows as the X-files, Outer Limits, and Battlestar Galactica shot it Vancouver, B.C., the city has been screaming for a science fiction press for years.
Stevenson was a finalist in the L. Ron Hubbard Writers of the Future Contest, and is praised by author Jim Melvin, of “The Death Wizard Chronicles”: “In the imagination department, few active writers can hold their own against Chris Stevenson. His mind goes places that the rest of us reach only in our dreams. I thoroughly enjoy his work.”
Usually authors sit in a cozy armchair dreaming up heroic actions for their characters. Stevenson is unique in that he received a commendation for bravery from the U.S. Department of the Interior, for evacuating a burning building with a bullhorn, putting out the fire, and being hospitalized for injuries sustained in combating the fire.
“Planet Janitor” follows a crew of environmental heroes, who clean up space trash, divert rogue meteors from shipping lanes, and clean the Earth’s atmosphere and oceans. Their latest mission involves a clean up job that no one else wants, a 12 light-year trip to a newly found habitable planet in the Tau Ceti system. What they find will pose an ethical dilemma, test their wits, and threaten their very survival.
According to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration 75% of the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico is unaccounted for. According to the U.S. Congress, the amount of space trash in orbit will double within seven years. In a world where environmental disasters are destroying our ecosystem, we need a specialized crew like "Planet Janitor" that can get the job done. 
Members of the media who wish to review this book may request a complimentary copy by contacting Engage Science Fiction at info(at)engagebooks(dot)ca. 
ISBN: 978-1926606415
INTERVIEWS with Chris Stevenson: stevenson_333(at)msn(dot)com 
MORE INFO book cover, and author photo: planetjanitor.com 
QUESTIONS contact Alexis Roumanis: alexis(at)engagebooks(dot)ca 
ORDERS contact: info(at)engagebooks(dot)ca

OVERVIEW

Captain Zachary Crowe and the crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are adept at handling environmental clean-ups and close system jumps to pick up precious ores and space trash. The problem is they have yet to complete an assignment without a mishap to add to their not so stellar record. Scraping the bottom of the barrel, Orion Industries contracts Planet Janitor for a clandestine operation that no one else wants, offering them more money than they could spend in three lifetimes. The mission entails a 12 light-year trip to a newly found habitable planet in the Tau Ceti system. The crew will lose 26 years on Earth due to the cryo jump, but that is the least of their problems. What they find on Tau Ceti will test their wits, and threaten their very survival.


----------

